#ubuntu-cym 2010-11-22
<ball> Hello spectie
<spectie> hey all!
<ianto> Hello you two
<ball> Hello ianto
<ianto> Despite the DVLA contributing massively to the local economy (something like 5 miles away), they are the most evil organisation on the planet
 * ball chuckles
#ubuntu-cym 2010-11-24
<Guest3269> hey guys :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-24
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<plod> bore da
<brobostigon> afternoonings plod
<plod> how doos
<plod> you feeling better?
<brobostigon> plod: little, and you?
<plod>  2 2 3 1
<plod> woops sorry
<plod> sore from this mornings run but generally okay
<brobostigon> ok, :( :)
<plod> no its okay i dont mind being sore
<plod> :)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-25
<brobostigon> good morning everyone
#ubuntu-cym 2013-11-19
<markjones> shwmae pawb!
<brobostigon> guten abend markjones
#ubuntu-cym 2013-11-20
<welshdragon> #n markjones
#ubuntu-cym 2013-11-21
<markjones> Mr___T, any raeson for the reconnects?
